# can u help me find this doushinji? (adult)



## johnd (Sep 29, 2016)

hello, can you help me find the name/title and artist's name of this doushinji comic?
it features a strong furry girl(kemono?) with big boobs... (adult)

here is a link of the comics cover, if it helps:

http://i67.tinypic.com/2cs9lcl.jpg

(also, can someone tell me the name/title and the artists name of this horse-girl anime: (adult)

link:
http://i68.tinypic.com/2d7elqu.jpg

please help me out, i searched everywhere, but i couldnt find anything...
thanks.


----------

